
Announcing React Native 0.60 - stablemap
https://facebook.github.io/react-native/blog/2019/07/03/version-60
======
mrlambchop
Expo released their support web (still in beta) at the start of the month,
bringing react native + API extensions to iOS/Android + web.

[https://blog.expo.io/expo-sdk-v33-0-0-is-now-
available-52d1c...](https://blog.expo.io/expo-sdk-v33-0-0-is-now-
available-52d1c99dfe4c)

Ignoring the user interface, having a single JS codebase for APIs, business
logic and unit tests is pretty darn exciting IMO, especially with typescript
support.

~~~
The_rationalist
What added value does react native has over Ionic and the likes?

~~~
tomduncalf
Uses the real native UI components so you get the look, feel and performance
of native UI instead of HTML recreations

~~~
la_fayette
Performance is not true, if measured in terms of cpu! See e.g.:
[http://www.insticc.org/node/TechnicalProgram/icsoft/presenta...](http://www.insticc.org/node/TechnicalProgram/icsoft/presentationDetails/78380)

------
matchbok
Great work, however I think RN will always remain a tool for experiments and
toys. I now had to migrate two RN projects to native because of the many
issues we encountered. The promise of "write JS, deploy anywhere easily" will
never be true given how complex both iOS and Android deployment is.

Plus, javascript.

------
MuffinFlavored
It isn't possible to write React once, and test it on all platforms, right?
(iOS + Android + web)

Why doesn't the React team do an official release of
[https://github.com/necolas/react-native-
web](https://github.com/necolas/react-native-web) instead of leaving it on the
community to support?

~~~
lacker
That isn’t really how the React team operates. They are more about providing a
small well-functioning core and letting things like react-native-web and redux
be independent libraries. The things that go into React itself and are
supported by the core team are generally the things that wouldn’t work
anywhere else.

